# Abu Garcia revo s



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm really impressed with the new abu garcia revo s bait casting reels. For 100 bucks this would make a nice christmas gift. Just incase someone was looking for ideas on a new reel.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I completely agree! The new line of Revo made a believer out of me. I have one Revo SX and plan on a few more to phase out my Diawa's and retire them to the pond fishing inventory!


----------



## fishinfool21 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have 2 of the revo s and will never buy any other reel. super smooth and the strongest drag system out there 

I heard Abu garcia is coming out with another series that are more economically priced just wondering if any one has tried them out yet?


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

I bought a revo sc (cabelas exclusive) I think it lists for 120.00 or so. They ran a special a few months ago and I picked it up for $80. Its a great reel, i would gladly have payed full price. but that said I don't think I have owend a bad abu baitcaster regardless of the type.


----------



## cast n catch em18 (Jan 14, 2008)

i have one of the revo s and im about to purchase another one. you cant go wrong with the quality of the reel for the price. i have to say abu garcia is really starting to out match other reel manufactures


----------



## Brian 38 (Jan 17, 2008)

Just wanted to chime in on this one! Just bought new stx and have never used a reel of this quality! Glad to here others have found the same with these Revos.


----------



## xmatthewx (Jul 29, 2007)

i just got a revo sx-hs... i am, in every way, impressed with this reel. i just can't wait for spring to hit so i can really put it to the test.


----------



## jignut (Feb 14, 2005)

Have any of you posters actually casted the Revo's ?
I think I will wait for more posts in July before deciding to buy one or not.
I'm not knocking ABU in any way, I learned on ABU baitcasters 3600's 10 years ago and mastered it after quite a few backlashes one season. I bought 5 of them for tournament fishing the next year. 5 years later I switched to Shimanos, Curados, Calcuttas, and one Castaic I bought used. This reel looked well used but still casts like warm butter. They are quiet and smooth casting with virtually no maintenance. I had to replace a bearing in my 1st Curado this year, but nothing like the costs I have had replacing line guides on the ABU's.
Please post follow ups on the Revos in the future because I am wanting to know how they hold up. I have had one in my hand in the store and was impressed with the feel and smoothness but I think I'll wait to hear from you guys first.


----------



## xmatthewx (Jul 29, 2007)

yeah, i took mine out the other day just to get used to it. it is very smooth, i didn't actually catch anything so, i can't say how well the drag system works, though from what i have read it is supposed to be top notch. it is by far the smoothest, best feeling reel.


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

I fished a revo sx last year and really liked it. I have used 4600 most of my baitcasting life (20+ years) and, Hank Parker said it best the other day the Abu round reels are the best for the $$. But he also said that he also liked the new revo's. The only thing I don't like is the bearing tension control knob has "click" adjustments. What I found out is when you are working against the wind and have it adjusted, when the wind blows slightly harder it will birdsnest. And if the wind dies if you don't load the rod right--BAM another backlash. If you fish braid - THIS REEL HAS A 24 LB. DRAG. You can crank this one down boys!!


----------



## fishinfool21 (Jan 8, 2008)

jignut i have fished my revo s for over a year now and it is still smooth as the day i bought it. i have only oiled it once. I used this real at least 3 time a week last year. by far my favorite reel i own like it so much went back and bought another  :B


----------



## jignut (Feb 14, 2005)

Thats good feedback ! Do you fish tournaments ?


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

jignut I do fish Tournaments lots of them I have always had the Curado SF And I love the revo sx and the s I fished them both all last season with 0 problems


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I fished with Clappert all last season with my Revo SX, and I would highly recomend this reel. Out performed my Diawa's and it casts a mile with very good balance. You can pitch, flip, and cast with little effort (depending on your setting). I plan on a few more of these to phase out my Diawa's. Very good overall reel! :B


----------



## jignut (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys looks like my next reel I don't need (according to my wife) is a Revo !


----------



## NitroFishing5 (Feb 1, 2008)

I disagree. I'm very thankful my friend purchased the revo before I did. I was very excited to purchase the revo until I tried the one my friend did. I was not impressed at all with this Abu baitcaster. Nice looks is what drew me to it, and the price. But for the price I'd say the pflueger Trion, about the same price, is 10x's better than the revo. I personally only fish shimano and quantum anymore due to bad experiences with other companies, but from my personal experience I disagree that the revo is a good reel for the price


----------



## jignut (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for that info NITRO, Im suspecting the Shimano reels have out classed the Revo and once you try a higher end Shimano you know what a good reel feels like and will last you a long time.


----------



## Bass_turd (Jan 14, 2006)

i bought two of these last year in about aug. and fished them 2 to 3 times a week without problems. I had one of the abu black max reels from about ten years ago and it still is working great.( although i gave it to my son to use). Abu came out with the max series again with the black, silver, and pro. Don't know how they will compare to the revo but it is Abu. I also have 3 trions and they are also great reels. mine are the cranking models for crankbait fishing but i am sure the other models are great too. All the reels that I have used for the same price range are comprable, i just wish they had flippen switches. I still use quantum AC500PTs for that.


----------



## fishinfool21 (Jan 8, 2008)

Nitro just wondering what you didn't like about them and if your buddy doesn't like it either I would be more than willing to take it off his hands


----------



## NitroFishing5 (Feb 1, 2008)

he probably would sell it to you. I was just never impressed with it from the first cast. (Just a personal opinion) I messed with the knob and the braking system and it wouldn't cast smooth enough for me. I'm also a firm believer in you get what you pay for. I've never been a big abu fan. Since I felt my quantum PT and my shimano curado casted better, i'd never buy anything less.


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

I have had the Revo SX-HS for the past year and love it...I keep it spooled with 14-17lb. Vanish flourocarbon most of the time, and I keep it on a 7'MH fast action Abu Super Seven rod. This outfit catches fish and casts a country mile, best drag in the business. I bought it for burning spinnerbaits and use it for fishing 4" Berkely twistertail texas rigs just as often...it's very versatile and adjusts easily. I bought it last winter around January and got used to it by casting into snowbanks and across icy streets. You can't go wrong for the price, and if you should have a problem Pure Fishing is a great company and stands behind their products. 
Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------

